# Wood damage on a rafter



## Richiefriedman (May 16, 2020)

a few years ago I had a little termite damage around my basement windows. I treated it with termidor and haven't seen any sign of them since. Recently noticed some damage to my roof rafters. I'm not sure that it is termite damage but can someone tell from a photo?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Certainly looks like mud tunnels.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Poke it with a screwdriver or something solid and see how soft the wood is.


----------

